

What would you name an app that does restaurant reservations - 20andup

I am a building a restaurant reservation app like opentable, but without all the hardware needed to run a tablemap. I am having trouble coming up with a name that is simple enough for Hong Kong people to understand. Got any suggestions?
======
noinput
I own quickse.at (Quick Seat), if you like it, it's yours.

------
forgingahead
How about 吃哪裡 ?

It's pretty direct in its meaning, and that also implies a bit of a discovery
aspect too, besides just a reservation system

~~~
meeeu
Fyi for non-Chinese readers :)

Chinese => English: Where to Eat?

